# Subscriptions



## whitefish (Oct 5, 2017)

What happened to the subscription section? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2017)

I think they are now called watched threads and I thought they carried over from the old site.. let me check on that.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 5, 2017)

Mine carried over.

It don't seem to add the threads to your watched list when you post in that thread like the old site.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2017)

"New Posts"  List???

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2017)

We are working on that.. for now, there is a New Posts block in the right sidebar that sort of works to show you the 5 newest posts and if you hover over the arrow on Forums at the top, it has an option for New Posts.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank You Much, Jeff !!

Bear


----------

